# Hello from Orlando



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome Steve! Glad to see you made it over from Bateau. You're sure to get a lot of feedback over here.


----------



## SteveD (Jul 27, 2012)

Gramps said:


> Welcome Steve! Glad to see you made it over from Bateau. You're sure to get a lot of feedback over here.


From one Gramps to another... Thanks! 

BTW I'm also on custom gheenoe as SpaceFL.


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello Steve. Good luck with the renovation.


----------



## SteveD (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks, I'll post results as I progress.


----------

